# Whites tree frog burying himself



## AubreyGecko (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi all, my whites, wilbur likes to bury himself in his substrate which is earth(spider lite) under a layer of moss I was wondering if this is normal behaviour, his viv is around 28 in the hot end and 22 in the cold end


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

I find they usually do this when the humidity is too low.


----------



## AubreyGecko (Nov 11, 2013)

Okay thank you! 
I spray once a day in there, how else can I keep the humidity up?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

What is the set-up? If you are using an Exo, I find it useful to cover one or more of the mesh panels with glass, pespex or plastic, cut to size.


----------



## AubreyGecko (Nov 11, 2013)

He's in a converted fish tank with a mesh top like an exo terra would it help to put the proper fitted lid on again?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ventilation is good, but you can have a bit too much of it! Just cover some of the mesh and you should be fine.


----------



## AubreyGecko (Nov 11, 2013)

Okay thank you!
Ill sort that out now


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Whites don't need mega high humidity to but it does certainly sound like yours is too low.I'm not familiar with the substrate. Is it just re-branded eco earth? I use a mix of eco earth, organic compost and sphagnum moss with all my frogs and I never have issues with humidity. I have a centimetere or two of water under the substrate in the drainage layer which helps too as it evaporates back up in to the tank through the substrate. 

Have you got a decent sized water bowl in there and if so does your frog spend lots of time in it?


----------



## AubreyGecko (Nov 11, 2013)

I think it's just re branded Eco earth I also have moss on top, I have a large water bowl that's about 1/3 of the tank. I've only seen him in it about once maybe twice/: the water is changed whenever needs to be daily. I was thinking about adding a drainage layer but was unsure what to use?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

AubreyGecko said:


> I think it's just re branded Eco earth I also have moss on top, I have a large water bowl that's about 1/3 of the tank. I've only seen him in it about once maybe twice/: the water is changed whenever needs to be daily. I was thinking about adding a drainage layer but was unsure what to use?


The standard material is hydroleca- expanded clay pellets. You can get them from some garden centres and hydoponics shops- or I imagine, online. Gravel works nearly as well, but it's heavy. It's a good idea to seperate the substrate from the drainage- weed mat works well, or there's my old favorite plain old nylon net curtain!


----------



## AubreyGecko (Nov 11, 2013)

Ooh okay ill have to get some and put a layer in  thank you


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't use a drainage layer in all my tanks, but I find that the balance between too wet/too dry is better in those ones that I do, especially if they are planted.


----------

